# Reverse direction on a single action cylinder??



## Botag (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a few cylinders that retract when activated, returning to the "out" position at "rest"...Is it possible to open up the cylinder and reverse the spring so that the rod starts at the "in" position????


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

What type and model cylinder do you have? If the ends are crimped you probably can't take it apart and re-assemble it again.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

you don't want to even try to do that its prolly a reverse acting cylinder, I would not suggest you even try that


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

If you can open it up like bfjou812 said, give it a try. I have done it with Parker cylinders but I made them into double acting, I took it apart and removed the spring, then I drilled and tapped a hole (pipe tap) on the bottom of the cylinder for the A port, and pluged the vent holes by tapping them with fine threads then put bolts in the holes with crazy glue on the threads. You have to make sure the bottom part of the cylinder is thick enough to drill and tap, some cylinders that are single acting are thinner where they vent.


----------

